# Weighing the kittens



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Right, off to Argos in a few mins to buy some kitchen scales as OH's mom won't let us borrow hers and my mom has already lent hers out. What kind of weight should I be expecting for 48 hour old kittens? I know it'll be a hard one to pin down, just hoping our small one is in the lower range of fine.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry for not saying this before but i havent been on for the last few days.
congratulations on the arrival of your kittens  i hope everything went ok and gratch is a happy mummy.
amy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Newborn kittens are around 90 - 110 g and should put on around 10 - 15g a day so you should be looking for weights of around 100 -130g 
Good luck and hope they are all nice weights - let us know (as if you wouldn't )


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi

I have 2 kittens I weighed them on day 3 as my scales needed batteries and they weights were 126g and 131g.

Today on 6 they are weighing in at 181g and 182g.

Michelle


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sadly the kittens are feeding atm so will get them when they stop lol. Really resisting the urge to pluck them off


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok here we go:

1) Tabby + White: 126g
2) Ginger: 127g
3) Tabby + White: 145g 
4) Black + White: 119g 

Didn't realise how big No. 3 was but he's her 'favourite' or atleast seems so as he's the one she moves under the duvet. Still not sure if No. 4 is ok, they're all over 48 hours now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You have a chunky monkey there with number 3 
Little number 4 is still the smallest but within a normal weight range I would say. Weigh them at the same time every day and keep a careful check on No: 4's feeding, make sure he's not being pushed out by the others. If he's gaining at least 10g a day he should be fine but if you have any worries over the weekend I'd get in touch with your (new) vet first thing Monday.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok sounds like a plan  Will update here at 17:30 then!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

1) T + W - 137g (11g gain) 
2) Ginger - 139g (12g gain)
3) T + W - 155g (10g gain)
4) B + W - 133g (14g gain) 


Weighed them 5 hours early out of curiosity so will just edit this with the final numbers if there's much change which I doubt. Would be nice if they all gained 15g a day though eh?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

the little ones first WI wasnt that bad bad actually that means she was prob 100g when born and gained 10g first day & 2nd day 10g.

Dont be tempted to weigh early as mum may have not made them use the loo yet so they can appear heavier! :blink:

Just do it the same time everyday, you might have one gain 8 grams one day and 17 the next! 10g a day is good


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ta  Will update at the proper time then and +/- as necessary. Will resist the urge to weigh them  Just with the vet saying that b+w was pretty much going to die I'm still a bit nervous but they're all warm and eating so I just need to calm down.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok proper measurements that were done at 17:30 by OH  Gains are going from 17:30 yesterday.

1) T + W - 142g (16g gain) 
2) Ginger - 144g (17g gain)
3) T + W - 162g (17g gain)
4) B + W - 137g (19g gain)

I thought it was weird such a difference that 5 hours made but just checked them myself and they're an extra gram heavier each other than ginger who is showing off by gaining two  Looks like we're out of the woods


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Going very well :thumbsup: The first two weeks are the most critical so you need to keep up with the daily weigh ins. They're very cute little babies :yesnod::001_wub:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ta loads  Will definitely check everyday at 17:30, you can probably tell I'm a worrier by now  Will spare ya's all the updates though since they seem to be fine and I'm checking for a 10g gain everyday.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

How important is the 10g gain a day? Our little fatty only gained 5g today and thats weighing him 5 hours late since OH forgot  Hoping I messed up my numbers somewhere


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't panic, the 10g isn't written in stone  Weigh him again tomorrow at the usual time. You only really need to worry if he is losing weight at this stage, the amount he puts on will vary. I'm calling him he - have you managed to sex them yet?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

3 boys and a girl  Our ex-struggler Moo is the girl. Aye will weigh him again tomorrow, just a bit nerver wracking considering they've done so well putting on weight. Fully expected No.3 to have been over 200g today!


----------

